# Can I skip XX-00 local channels?



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here's what I'd like to be able to do:

I use my TiVo Series 2 (Model 240) to record letterboxed HD programs in SD. I would like to somehow set it so if the TiVo tunes to a local channel, it will ignore the XX-00 channel and use the XX-01 digital OTA channel.

The TiVo cannot handle 5 digit channels so 0XX01 is not a possiblilty. I have locked the XX-00 channels and hidden the locked channels, but when the TiVo sends the XX channel to my 211 it still goes to the XX-00 channel.

Is there anything else I can set to tell the 211 to use the OTA digital channel instead of the SD channel through Dish?

If I disable local sat channels I get none the locals thru satellite, and some of them are not digital and I'd like to have those.

After further research, It appears I can disable local sat mapdown and use the 79XX range of channels for non-digitals, except that TiVo does not have my local CW station listed in that range, but it is listed by its OTA channel. I sent a correction order to TiVo - maybe they'll fix it.


----------



## ChgoBrad (Aug 7, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Is there anything else I can set to tell the 211 to use the OTA digital channel instead of the SD channel through Dish?


The easiest way to do it is through Tivo, not through the 211.

Not sure about the menus to get there, but you need to set the Tivo up so you do NOT receive the local channels under 100 (you will know if this set up correctly is when you go to the Guide and the lowest number is channel 100. Of course that means that you will have to record all of your network shows out of the 79XX or 8XXX channels (depending on where your channels lie). But that also keeps the Tivo from recording "Suggestions" out all of the lower channels.

I have the same set up now, I might switch to the HD DVR receiver if my SD Tivo ever dies, or if Charlie ever decides to license the Tivo software.

It might take 2 or three reports to Tivo to get your channel issue fixed with the upper channels, but keep trying.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

ChgoBrad said:


> The easiest way to do it is through Tivo, not through the 211.
> 
> Not sure about the menus to get there, but you need to set the Tivo up so you do NOT receive the local channels under 100 (you will know if this set up correctly is when you go to the Guide and the lowest number is channel 100. Of course that means that you will have to record all of your network shows out of the 79XX or 8XXX channels (depending on where your channels lie). But that also keeps the Tivo from recording "Suggestions" out all of the lower channels.
> 
> ...


He is trying to record the hd version. Does dish put the hd locals in the 7000 or 8000 range?


----------



## ChgoBrad (Aug 7, 2006)

dennispap said:


> He is trying to record the hd version. Does dish put the hd locals in the 7000 or 8000 range?


In Chicago, the HD's are from 6312-6315. So somewhere around there. :sure:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I want the Tivo to switch me to the OTA version so my 211 will see the HD version and that is what the TiVo will record, not the SD version off Dish. But, for instance, CBS HD is channel 13.1. I must input 01301 to have the 211 tune to 13.1, but the TiVo will not pass those inputs through because Tivo only sees 4 inputs for a channel change, it sends the command as 0130 and I get 13-00 SD through satellite. If I turn off local satellite channels then I cannot get 22-00 which is CW which is clearer than the LP OTA channel - sort of a catch 22 situation I guess.

One possible solution is to have to tivo tune to the satellite version (SD) 1 minute early, then have the 211 Autotune the OTA version on the next minute.


----------



## ChgoBrad (Aug 7, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> I want the Tivo to switch me to the OTA version so my 211 will see the HD version and that is what the TiVo will record, not the SD version off Dish. But, for instance, CBS HD is channel 13.1. I must input 01301 to have the 211 tune to 13.1, but the TiVo will not pass those inputs through because Tivo only sees 4 inputs for a channel change, it sends the command as 0130 and I get 13-00 SD through satellite. If I turn off local satellite channels then I cannot get 22-00 which is CW which is clearer than the LP OTA channel - sort of a catch 22 situation I guess.


The OTA HD versions are mapdowns of the actual HD channel which in Chicago is from 6312-6315. Chicago's HD locals are in the 8xxx range.

You just need to find your local 4 digit HD channels and have your Tivo tune to those instead of the mapdown versions.

Just set the tivo up so it does not recognize your locals which do have HD. so in your case...the networks except for the CW.


----------



## ChgoBrad (Aug 7, 2006)

ChgoBrad said:


> The OTA HD versions are mapdowns of the actual HD channel which in Chicago is from 6312-6315. Chicago's HD locals are in the 8xxx range.
> 
> You just need to find your local 4 digit HD channels and have your Tivo tune to those instead of the mapdown versions.
> 
> Just set the tivo up so it does not recognize your locals which do have HD. so in your case...the networks except for the CW.


Oh - and you will have to set the Tivo up so it DOES receive the channels which are mapped down, otherwise the Tivo will never change to that channel.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> The OTA HD versions are mapdowns of the actual HD channel which in Chicago is from 6312-6315. Chicago's HD locals are in the 8xxx range.


The OTA channels do not have satellite numbers, they are OTA. Chicago HD via satellite is from 6312-6315. Chicago's *SD* locals are in the 8xxx range.

Jim5506, have you tried entering the channel as 0131?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

0131 gives me channel 131.

My HD locals on dish do not exist, so I can't tune something that doesn't exist.


----------

